# Best "survival" guns



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yeah, I was thinking am AR15 in 6.8 or maybe .243 etc that could do double duty for hunting, home defense, and oh crap!


Similar thoughts here, only in 5.56mm. Then you could carry a 22 L.R. bolt carrier group and shoot squirrels without making jello. Two calibers in one.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

lots of options in the AR platform, including backpack size.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'd take a lever but I'd take the Marlin 1894 in .44 mag instead of the 30-30. .


That was the first thing that popped into mind for me too--lever action .44 mag. 

If this is one of those "one gun for survival in Michigan" discussions, I would have to agree that a 12 Gauge pump would be ideal.


----------



## brock_gingery86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I too would say a 44 mag levergun. They can be turned into custom takedowns that require no tools to dissasemble, sections under 2 feet in length that can fit in a backpack, accurate and strong enough for anything in North America.

Also, Ammunition wise. There is a lot to be had in 44Mag loads from light to heavy loads, and shotshell loads as well. Defence, Hunting, target, anything. They make the rounds to suit the purpose.


----------

